# Guess Chelsea's mix



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are some pictures of one of my dogs. Chelsea is a very interresting mix. Who can guess what she's mix with.

One of the pics is before her hair cut and the others are after. I give her a Schnauzer hair cut, but don't let that fool you

She weighs 17 lbs and stands 15" tall.

I think this will be fun.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 24, 2006)

How adorable, maybe schnauser/maltese mix.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

She looks almost like a purebred schnauser, yes they do come in white.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd have to say a Schnauzer/Westie.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Westie/Maltese?


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

i would say schnauzer X westie also


----------



## thomasina (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the guesses 
Some of you were close. Chelsea is infact a Basenji/Westie mix. Basenji part: Her tail has a tight curl in it, she has really long legs and pretty big ears and she never barks. She pretty much gets the texture of her hair and her feisty nature from the Westie side. She's a great little dog, I wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------

